# Remington 742 Barrel Nut Wrench



## elfiii (Mar 10, 2019)

Does anybody know where I can get one? I've checked Brownells, Midway, etc. and they all say discontinued, out of stock.


----------



## density1 (Mar 11, 2019)

You mean one of these?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tom-Menck-...Nut-Wrench-478-/143159788735?oid=352599399349


----------



## elfiii (Mar 11, 2019)

That's the one and apparently that's the one and only that's available in the US.


----------



## Clemson (Mar 11, 2019)

I have one and use it, but you could use an open end wrench and get by just fine.

Bill Jacobs


----------



## elfiii (Mar 11, 2019)

Clemson said:


> I have one and use it, but you could use an open end wrench and get by just fine.
> 
> Bill Jacobs



Yeah, I saw that in a video on the internut and the guy had boogered up the barrel nut pretty good using a crescent wrench. I would like to get the barrel nut wrench to avoid damage to the slide rails and the nut. I don't have much money in the gun but still want to avoid beating it up taking it down to clean it.


----------



## Clemson (Mar 11, 2019)

I didn't say "Crescent" wrench.  A snug fitting, open end wrench will not mess up the nut.


----------



## WishboneW (Mar 11, 2019)

You might consider buying a cheap wrench close in size and grinding to fit on a bench grinder


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 11, 2019)

Is it jamming on you?...............Sorry.....I couldn’t help myself....


----------



## density1 (Mar 11, 2019)

elfiii said:


> That's the one and apparently that's the one and only that's available in the US.



At $20, I would go for it.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 11, 2019)

WishboneW said:


> You might consider buying a cheap wrench close in size and grinding to fit on a bench grinder



this is what i did....i did not start with cheap wrench...figured a Snap on had better metal and would not flex like a cheap one might....took awhile to get it just like i wanted it to fit...


----------



## transfixer (Mar 12, 2019)

I swapped a different receiver onto my 742 years ago, keeping my original barrel,  I used an open end wrench,  ground down the sides of it a little if I remember right.  Didn't even know they made a wrench for that purpose.


----------



## Ziggydog (Apr 25, 2020)

The Barrel nut on my 742 is 25/32in. I use a 20mm end wrench with some duct tape in the jaws to avoid marring. I've also seen a guy modify a 20mm socket to fit. He ground off one side to clear the barrel.


----------



## tgc (Apr 25, 2020)

That’s one huge problem with the 742, it’s not friendly to owner maintenance. Btw, I used a cresent wrench on mine. I had nothing to lose and it worked fine.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 25, 2020)

I fiqure elf3 won that wrench, maybe not.


----------

